# Hello



## LovelyChiefsFan (Jul 30, 2019)

Hello, I am new here looking for advice just like the rest of us. I have 2 kids ages 2 and 3 months I have been married for 5 dated for 2. Like every marriage we have our problems but I think the biggest thing is we definitely love each other and are getting a lot better at communicating. After our last child, unfortunately we couldn’t afford to put both babies in daycare so until they are in school, I will be home with them (which I am very grateful for as I wanted to stay home with our first one, however financially it just wasn’t possible.) anyway I look forward to chatting with you all!


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

What do you fear of your current situation , may l ask and welcome.


----------

